# What on earth....



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

is a checkered rabbit???? Is ths a Harli or are there real patchwork bunnies out there??? 

Preloved | giant checkered rabbit for sale in Wigan, Lancashire, UK


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

giant checkered is another name for the giant pappilion


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

That is a term some use (americans mostly) for a giant Papillon 

"Checkered Giants are one of 47 breeds of domestic rabbits recognized by the American Rabbit Breeders Association. Mature Checkered Giant bucks should weigh at least 11 pounds (5.0 kg), and mature does 12 pounds (5.4 kg), but there is no specified maximum weight. The Checkered Giant is outweighed by the Giant Chinchilla and Flemish Giant. The Checkered Giant is considered a show rabbit rather than a meat rabbit. The Checkered Giant is one of only 11 breeds with defined markings. Body type markings differ between European and American Checkered Giants, although they are considered the same breed"


Beautiful rabbits :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oops don't I feel silly now!! Thanks guys!!

Is this a pic of one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oops don't I feel silly now!! Thanks guys!!
> 
> Is this a pic of one?


Yup, looks like a pap to me, either young or not very well bred IMO tho


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep looks like one, a bit on the small side though, and not well developed, so as bernie said, either young, or badly bred


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay learnt something new today!!

Oh for the record that pic was taken from google images and not my own lol!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha i figured as much, if you had a pap i would be round to bunny nap it, im the only one allowed a giant here :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> haha i figured as much, if you had a pap i would be round to bunny nap it, im the only one allowed a giant here :lol:


You'd have to beat me there first


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im closer :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha well I can (almost) promise I won't be getting one any day soon!!! Nine is plenty thanks!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

noooo nine is not enough, i have 20 oops lol 
1 of which is a conti :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> noooo nine is not enough, i have 20 oops lol
> 1 of which is a conti :lol:


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I should have stayed aay from you people :thumbup: Such a bad example!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps when I get my OWN place I am gonna get a conti!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im not a bad example, are you sure you dont want one now....










:lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmmmm you can go off people you know!!!

Then again you can nap their bunnies so :devil: :devil::001_wub:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oooh nikki i wasnt aware you were on me  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you know you love me really lol


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd not heard of that either. You learn at least one new thing on here everyday!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oooh nikki i wasnt aware you were on me  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you know you love me really lol


Honestly the minds of some people on here!!!! :arf:



jemma_79 said:


> I'd not heard of that either. You learn at least one new thing on here everyday!


:thumbup: I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Honestly the minds of some people on here!!!! :arf:


:scared: i have no idea WHAT you mean :aureola: :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :scared: i have no idea WHAT you mean :aureola: :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Be careful...or we'll have BOYS  on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Be careful...or we'll have BOYS  *on here *:lol: :lol: :lol:


on the FORUM!!! NOT us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is that a threat or a promise?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> on the FORUM!!! NOT us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL i didnt even spot that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> is that a threat or a promise?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha a promise if I can have your contis????????? :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha a promise if I can have your contis????????? :thumbup:


nooooo you cant has my miss cleo, shes currently been put in her place by a little bitty nethie LOL


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> nooooo you cant has my miss cleo, shes currently been put in her place by a little bitty nethie LOL


Awww that's such a cuteeeeeeee image!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha the joys of bonding


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> haha the joys of bonding


:thumbup: I bet! My two were easy but 2 boys, 2 girls and 5 babies...am not sure lol!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

try....
1 conti, 1 chinchilla, 1 dwarf lop sized mini lop, 1 nethie, 2 nethie x dutch, 2 big unknown mix breeds, 3 lionheads

got 2 mini lops to bond to them later.... but im not sure as squishy has neurological issues, so im putting that off..... till im fully decided


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> try....
> 1 conti, 1 chinchilla, 1 dwarf lop sized mini lop, 1 nethie, 2 nethie x dutch, 2 big unknown mix breeds, 3 lionheads
> 
> got 2 mini lops to bond to them later.... but im not sure as squishy has neurological issues, so im putting that off..... till im fully decided


 :confused1: :eek6: :scared: :yikes:

:crazy:

:lol:


----------

